# Cannot install iMovie 2.0.1 on Classic



## maddys_daddy (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a 12"PBG4 which came w/ OS X & Classic.  Due to compatibility problems between my DV camcorder and iMovie 3, I am trying to install iMovie 2 within classic (b/c I read elsewhere that iMovie 2 _is_ compatible w/ my camcorder, so I want to give it a try).  But every time I try to run the installer, I get an error saying "That application or control panel is not supported by Classic."  It's not an OS X version, Classic automatically launches when I double click the installer, and Get Info says it's a Classic Application.  Does this all mean that this will only install and run on a _real_ OS 9 system, and not the _Classic_ system that comes with OS X?  Any ideas on how I can force install it?
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 4, 2003)

maddys_daddy said:
			
		

> I have a 12"PBG4 which came w/ OS X & Classic.  Due to compatibility problems between my DV camcorder and iMovie 3, I am trying to install iMovie 2 within classic (b/c I read elsewhere that iMovie 2 _is_ compatible w/ my camcorder, so I want to give it a try).  But every time I try to run the installer, I get an error saying "That application or control panel is not supported by Classic."  It's not an OS X version, Classic automatically launches when I double click the installer, and Get Info says it's a Classic Application.  Does this all mean that this will only install and run on a _real_ OS 9 system, and not the _Classic_ system that comes with OS X?  Any ideas on how I can force install it?
> Thanks,
> Adam



There could be a way to force an install, but iMovie 2 application will not run in Classic, you must be booted into OS 9, to either install or run iMovie 2 (as you already must know, your PBG4 12" will not boot into OS 9) The compatible DV camcorders with version 2 is a little more restrictive than those supported through version 3 (see THIS LIST for camcorder officially supported with version 2. So, the only way to try this is on a system that can boot into OS 9 (doubtful)

With very few exceptions, none of the Apple iApps support any devices outside of the big 4 (Sony, Canon, JVC, and Panasonic) There may be some devices that utilize the same interface (exactly) the the big 4 use, and may also work, but no compatible lists exist at the Apple site with other brands listed. Some other brands of DV may work by playing video and trying to capture from iMovie (you won't be able to control the camcorder from iMovie, but you may be able to capture the video from some otherwise unsupported DV models.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 4, 2003)

Even if you could get it to start, I don't think Classic supports direct hardware access, so your FireWire devices would be useless... can anyone confirm this?

This is from Apple's Knowledge Base, and it refers to OS X 10.0, but I think it's the same for 10.2 and 10.3:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106182


----------



## maddys_daddy (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, I guess that settles that.  I guess I'm stuck with Windows XP for all my DV video capture needs.  What a shame.  I was so looking forward to working with my video in iMovie.  Windows Movie maker is not that great, and, unfortunately, will only save video to windows media formats (.wmv) or uncompressed .avi (huge files!).  As I stated in another post, I think it's a shame that a mature OS such as OS X doesn't fully support an industry standard (miniDV) like Windows does.  Just about any DV camcorder can be plugged in to Windows, and work without 3rd party software or drivers.  Why can't apple do the same?
Thanks for your replies.  You've been very informative.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 6, 2003)

Have you tried just downloading - transferring the movie from the camera to the hard drive, then opening  iMovie to work on the movie? 

I am not sure it would work but it is worth a shot.


----------



## maddys_daddy (Dec 6, 2003)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> Have you tried just downloading - transferring the movie from the camera to the hard drive, then opening  iMovie to work on the movie?
> 
> I am not sure it would work but it is worth a shot.


I'm not sure what you mean.  The problem is that OS X does not even communicate with the camera by firewire.  I tried the camera on a friend's Final Cut Pro, and same deal.  Apple sees it as a connected firewire device (as evidenced by a generic entry in the System Profiler), but that's it.  No functionality.  I tried many communication settings in FCP, but none worked.  I still find it quite bizarre and frustrating that Apple only partially supports an industry standard (DV), (or firewire, if that's the problem here, especially since they developed it).  So there really is no way to "download" or "transfer" the movie to the HDD.
Thanks anyways, though.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 6, 2003)

Well, as said before, DV is an industry standard - yes, but the way that the camera communicates with the software/hardware (computer) varies from camera to camera.  DV is the format used to store the audio/video on the tape, but that's where the industry standard stops.  Canon uses one method of communicating through firewire, Sony uses another, etc. etc.

Sorry we couldn't find a solution!


----------



## maddys_daddy (Dec 6, 2003)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Well, as said before, DV is an industry standard - yes, but the way that the camera communicates with the software/hardware (computer) varies from camera to camera.  DV is the format used to store the audio/video on the tape, but that's where the industry standard stops.  Canon uses one method of communicating through firewire, Sony uses another, etc. etc.
> 
> Sorry we couldn't find a solution!


Well, I understand that DV and Firewire are separate standards, but in the consumer electronics sector, DV is directly tied to Firewire, as this is *the standard* which the DV developers chose to use as the transport medium.  In fact, it is the ONLY standard available to DV camcorder consumers to transfer their video to a computer.  The reason I mention this is that there is a specific protocol which ties DV to Firewire for this purpose.  So while the DV standard itself is indeed dedicated to encoding and digital storage of video, Firewire is it's umbilical cord to the computer, meaning the Firewire DV transfer protocol is programmed into it.  Since this is P'n'P technology built into modern OS's and hardware, the basic communication protocol is standardized, and does not differ (in the most basic functions, such as camera control and video capture) between vendors.  Vendors just tweak the code to handle proprietary functions in their specific hardware.  But the fact remains that the very basic system calls and functions which handle basic camera control and video capture remain the same.  Which is why I find it so baffling that Apple did not choose to support the  _standard_ Firewire protocol, and instead chose to support only the proprietary versions of the "Big 4".  Frustrating.
Anyways, thanks again for your help.  I, too, wish we could've found a solution, but maybe this will give me ammo to convince my wife that we need to buy a new camcorder (was never really satisfied with the Samsung one, anyways   )
New toys are always cool!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 7, 2003)

One question, what procedure are you using to connect to the computer? 
Plug in firewire cable to both camera and computer, plug in AC adaptor to camera and outlet, turn on camera and select PC mode?


----------



## maddys_daddy (Dec 7, 2003)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> One question, what procedure are you using to connect to the computer?
> Plug in firewire cable to both camera and computer, plug in AC adaptor to camera and outlet, turn on camera and select PC mode?


Yep, I've tried it just about every which way, in every order.  Even with the AC adapter.  Camera in "camera" mode, camera in "player" mode, etc., etc.  If you have any suggestions, I'm open, but I'm not very optimistic anymore.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 8, 2003)

I just stumbled on something that you might be interested in. Check out: 
http://estore.sonic.com/enu/sai/greatvideo.asp

The program is Great Video and it just might be what you need.


----------



## maddys_daddy (Dec 8, 2003)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> I just stumbled on something that you might be interested in. Check out:
> http://estore.sonic.com/enu/sai/greatvideo.asp
> 
> The program is Great Video and it just might be what you need.


Thanks, Cheryl, but that app is for converting DVD files from DVD recorders and camcorders, not *DV* camcorders.  I do sincerely appreciate your interest in my plight, though.  Thank you.


----------

